# Fat Tony (Update- New pics!)



## RehabRalphy (Sep 2, 2009)

Picked up with little guy from Bobby yesterday. Tamest one out of the group. Big too!


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Fat Tony*

Oh man he's aweome, goodluck


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Fat Tony*

Am I being deceived, or is that two different tegus? The first two pics look like a tegu with part of its tail missing.


...Jefroka


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Fat Tony*

All the pictures are of the same tegu lol. He has all of his tail, I'm just not a great picture taker.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Fat Tony*

He is a great looking little guy. Those first two pictures really look like part of the tail is missing, its freaky!


,...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Fat Tony*



RehabRalphy said:


> I'm just not a great picture taker.



You shure arnt, that tegu is a lot more red than these pictures show.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeding time :-D


----------



## whoru (Sep 4, 2009)

wow great lookin gu


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. Fat Tony is awesome!


----------

